# hunting camp slop



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I want to hear all of the different versions of hunters slop/stew you guys have done over the years. I'll start with one i came up with this year.

BBB slop

Make one serving of instant potatoes, ladle on a scoop of bean with bacon soup and chop in 1-2 smoked bratwurst!!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

cant beat potatoes, baccon, cheese, onions, and eggs all mixed up. Dont know what its called but its good for breakfast, lunch, and dinner.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

A bagel soaked in strong coffee.


----------

